# Carlo Conti Hitler e Mussolini.Video



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile quello che è successo all'eredità di Carlo Conti. Il bello è che erano pure convinti

Guardate la faccia di Conti

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

C'è da sperare che i forconi brucino qualche ministero...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ahahahah ma dai, Hitler nel '79


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2013)

C'è un'ignoranza in giro...


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ma guardate che perdeva chi dava la risposta giusta


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Per farsi perculare da Carlo Conti ce ne vuole...


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque per me è la cipolla


----------



## Nicco (15 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Comunque per me è la cipolla


Quello rimane nella storia.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

D'altronde con quello che si vede in giro...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2013)

vedo l'eredità quasi tutte le sere mentre ceno, errori così ne ho visti anche di peggiori. 

gente (anche laureati) che non sanno in quale regione si trovino le varie città, gente che non sa coniugare un verbo, che non sa cosa sia un participio passato....

la cosa tragica è che la buttano quasi sempre sul ridere, quando invece ci sarebbe da vergognarsi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Dicembre 2013)

No dai, non è possibile.


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vedo l'eredità quasi tutte le sere mentre ceno, errori così ne ho visti anche di peggiori.
> 
> gente (anche laureati) che non sanno in quale regione si trovino le varie città, gente che non sa coniugare un verbo, che non sa cosa sia un participio passato....
> 
> la cosa tragica è che la buttano quasi sempre sul ridere, quando invece ci sarebbe da vergognarsi.



Ah beh i verbi ormai nella nostra lingua sono un lontano ricordo... 
Anche su questo forum ogni tanto leggo cose da brividi...
Però pensare che Hitler sia del post 1950 è da interdizione...


----------

